# Diesel exhaust emissions bypass



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone figured out how to bypass the emission sensors and the exhaust fluid?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Volkswagen did. Oh, wait...


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

bad_diesel said:


> Has anyone figured out how to bypass the emission sensors and the exhaust fluid?


I'm sure someone has somewhere. Nothing has been publicly released however due to the fact that it would be illegal for them to sell such a modification and it would be illegal to have on your car.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

bad_diesel said:


> Has anyone figured out how to bypass the emission sensors and the exhaust fluid?


Legalities aside and the fact you wouldn't have to use DEF, what's the point or more succinctly, advantage? I know many who own TDI and the ONLY advantage they had was the lack of a DEF tank.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Legalities aside and the fact you wouldn't have to use DEF, what's the point or more succinctly, advantage? I know many who own TDI and the ONLY advantage they had was the lack of a DEF tank.


The only thing I can think of, is it would be louder, since you could remove the SCR, which acts as a muffling device (which is why there isn't an actual muffler, as it does a good enough job).


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

It would open alot more possibilities to increase power plus I want to get rid of the tank in my trunk. I have other plans for that space. Also I want to straight pipe my car. I know there isn't a muffler on it but the filters and **** got to go.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

One advantage would be power increase. Diesels love to breath, opening up the exhaust can make a big difference. On my 91 Jetta, I went from a 1.5" to 2.5" pipe and my boost went from 9psi to 12psi and that is the only thing I did. It will also help lower EGT's.

Diesels are great but the biggest disadvantage is emissions, trying to keep it clean for the EPA really kills their potential.


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

I wonder if resale value would take a hit?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ironflower said:


> I wonder if resale value would take a hit?


Most vehicles with modifications have lower resale values, so I'd imagine so.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> One advantage would be power increase. Diesels love to breath, opening up the exhaust can make a big difference. On my 91 Jetta, I went from a 1.5" to 2.5" pipe and my boost went from 9psi to 12psi and that is the only thing I did. It will also help lower EGT's.
> 
> _*Diesels are great but the biggest disadvantage is emissions, trying to keep it clean for the EPA really kills their potential*_.


That's actually true with gas/petrol vehicles as well, they all like to breathe. I have a LOT of experience with AMGs and have found that a nice exhaust (even Cat Back will sometimes do), intake and a TUNE will really open up the car to better performance and even fuel mileage. LOTS of guys in non-testing states will even take off the CATS (and put them back on upon sale of car). We often take off limiters (speed) and that's a nice perk from a tune. 

To the OP, in lieu of removing the tank, why not just open up the exhaust with larger diameter pipes like big trucks do. The DEF will not affect what you do on the exhaust side of things as long as the exhaust gas sensors are still attached (which they can be easily).


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Most vehicles with modifications have lower resale values, so I'd imagine so.


This is very true from my experience. Most "buyers" know that a modded car has been "run" and most likely run hard. I don't mind a few QTR Mile runs, but some of these guys run these cars hard and all the time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> This is very true from my experience. Most "buyers" know that a modded car has been "run" and most likely run hard. I don't mind a few QTR Mile runs, but some of these guys run these cars hard and all the time.


Except for very few cases (where you can tell the owner isn't an idiot - or you know the owner, and know how they treat the car), this is pretty much assumed. I mean, my Cobalt is very far from stock. If I were to sell it, it'd have to be sold to someone that knows the history of the car, knows I take care of it, and while I drive it like I built it to drive, I don't go out of my way to abuse the car. But once again - the average person will see my ad for "2007 Cobalt LT - Supercharged" and just assume it's a piece of ****.

Another issue people have, is a matter of if the mods were installed correctly. Especially when it comes to a freshly-rebuilt engine, or something like that.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Except for very few cases (where you can tell the owner isn't an idiot - or you know the owner, and know how they treat the car), this is pretty much assumed. I mean, my Cobalt is very far from stock. If I were to sell it, it'd have to be sold to someone that knows the history of the car, knows I take care of it, and while I drive it like I built it to drive, I don't go out of my way to abuse the car. But once again - the average person will see my ad for "2007 Cobalt LT - Supercharged" and just assume it's a piece of ****.
> 
> *Another issue people have, is a matter of if the mods were installed correctl*_y._ Especially when it comes to a freshly-rebuilt engine, or something like that.


I've seen poorly done ECM tunes trash an engine, so I am with you there. Air/fuel ratios is a big one and a LOT of guys don't even dyno their tunes and see how the car is doing once heated UP etc.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Eleiminating the emissions system would yield only positive results. More power, less fuel consumption out of the gate, and the biggest positive to me is greatly increased reliability and not having to worry about driving habits to maintain emissions system. 

Fleece tuning did a complete full delete on their CTD but it was for their own fun. They won't do it for others. A member here saw and road in said vehicle and said the results were nothing short of spectacular! 

I would be willing to pay cash money in a heartbeat if there was someone reputable that would do it but sadly with such a limited release vehicle I don't ever see it happening. Also the recent vw thing is only going to hurt matters. 

In the big rig world I know guys who first thing they do with a brand new truck is put 10+ grand into it right away to delete dpf, egr, and scr. It pays for itself quickly with the fuel economy gained and lack of downtime in the shop fixing the emissions system.

I'm all for emissions as long as it doesn't significantly reduce economy and reliability which the current only known method to meet epa regulations Reduces both.

For the life of me I can't understand how burning more fuel and requiring loads of chinese rare earth metals for the dpf's is the best idea for humankind. Not to mention the extra trucking, packaging, and energy to make DEF. I just don't get it. It has to come down to money for someone, somewhere like everything else.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Eleiminating the emissions system would yield only positive results. More power, less fuel consumption out of the gate, and the biggest positive to me is greatly increased reliability and not having to worry about driving habits to maintain emissions system.
> 
> Fleece tuning did a complete full delete on their CTD but it was for their own fun. They won't do it for others. A member here saw and road in said vehicle and said the results were nothing short of spectacular!
> 
> ...



x2

we deleted our trucks at work

i would delete my cruze tmmw for $1500 if it were avail

im gonna call the guy that deleted our trucks to see whats what...


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd love to swap one of these into a '71 Benz I have if it could be made to work standalone without all the other impossible to swap crap. 

More power, quieter and cleaner than an OM617 3.0 Turbo-diesel I have I might otherwise swap into it. Because the Mechanically fuel injected M130 2.8 that's in it is a thirsty beast that consumes mass quantities of 93 octane and puts up a noisy fuss if you put anything lesser in it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Eleiminating the emissions system would yield only positive results. More power, less fuel consumption out of the gate, and the biggest positive to me is greatly increased reliability and not having to worry about driving habits to maintain emissions system.
> 
> Fleece tuning did a complete full delete on their CTD but it was for their own fun. They won't do it for others. A member here saw and road in said vehicle and said the results were nothing short of spectacular!
> 
> ...


I would love to be able to gut the exhaust and gain more reliability, power and efficiency. 
Fortunately, sofar I have not had any DPF, DEF or sensor issues to date.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Eleiminating the emissions system would yield only positive results. More power, less fuel consumption out of the gate, and the biggest positive to me is greatly increased reliability and not having to worry about driving habits to maintain emissions system.
> 
> Fleece tuning did a complete full delete on their CTD but it was for their own fun. They won't do it for others. A member here saw and road in said vehicle and said the results were nothing short of spectacular!
> 
> ...


I am more on the side of clean emissions, but you make some good points there.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am more on the side of clean emissions, but you make some good points there.


Im all about as clean as reasonably possible too, the way we currently do it just doesn't seem reasonable to me. I love diesels and the future bums me out a bit but you never know


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Legalities aside and the fact you wouldn't have to use DEF, what's the point or more succinctly, advantage? I know many who own TDI and the ONLY advantage they had was the lack of a DEF tank.


Is this a joke comment? Havent you seen hundreds of post's about how unreliable your car is because of junk emmision equipment? Ive been to the shop twice in 25000 miles, my Duramax has 189000 miles and still no CEL's due to emission sensors because they are laying in my front yard. Fleece and Trifecta need to step up and have us sign a off road waiver to purchase a delete tune. I got $1500 on it as well.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

So far I've had only two phantom O2 sensor codes in 25K miles. 
Tail pipe is so clean I can't wipe any soot residue off it, seems to work.

However I wish the engine could be swapped into older chassis w/o SCR/DEF systems.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Is this a joke comment? Havent you seen hundreds of post's about how unreliable your car is because of junk emmision equipment? Ive been to the shop twice in 25000 miles, my Duramax has 189000 miles and still no CEL's due to emission sensors because they are laying in my front yard. Fleece and Trifecta need to step up and have us sign a off road waiver to purchase a delete tune. I got $1500 on it as well.


I'm with you. I've had more than 25 diesels in my life. All of my heavy equipment, pick up trucks, medium duty and semi trucks were diesel. I was always working them hard and towing heavy. I love diesel motors. The last diesel I bought was an lbz 06 duramax which has been a wonderful truck. I haven't had any experience with the emissions crap that came after 2006. Now I'm retired so I won't be buying any more trucks or equipment. I bought my ctd instead of a gas cruze because it was a diesel but it appears that I may have made a mistake. If this car spends much time at the dealer for the ridiculous reasons that I keep reading about on this forum I'll be driving a gas car in the future. That's my Rant for the day. LOL


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Fleece tuning did a complete full delete on their CTD but it was for their own fun. They won't do it for others. A member here saw and road in said vehicle and said the results were nothing short of spectacular!


I need to see some pictures or posts or something. Granted, I haven't been scouring the internet to see if the status has change, but the last I knew, NOBODY has cracked the ECU. And that alone stands in your way of eliminating the emissions controls on our cars.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Multiple People have and Id love to see a video to hear it. No way you could delete the dpf and def without a tune.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...hnical-discussion/57457-diesel-exhaust-2.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Is this a joke comment? Havent you seen hundreds of post's about how unreliable your car is because of junk emmision equipment? Ive been to the shop twice in 25000 miles, my Duramax has 189000 miles and still no CEL's due to emission sensors because they are laying in my front yard. Fleece and Trifecta need to step up and have us sign a off road waiver to purchase a delete tune. I got $1500 on it as well.


And then there's mine with 148K miles on it and one insignificant sensor issue at 61K miles that didn't affect drivability. Although there are those who have issues, people should realize that the forums attract two types of people: Those with problems and enthusiasts. Many people have joined this forum simply to post about an issue their diesel Cruze has, but it is a disproportionate number to those who have no or few problems. The complaints are of course the most visible. Yes, our cars are not perfect, but we are also guinea pigs in the sense that this was a brand new engine with brand new technology for the US market. I personally think GM did a great job. The biggest issue is dealers who don't understand and know how to properly fix our cars, but they do exist. I am fortunate to have found one. 

If you go to ANY car forum, you will read about nothing but problems with whatever car they are talking about.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> And then there's mine with 148K miles on it and one insignificant sensor issue at 61K miles that didn't affect drivability. Although there are those who have issues, people should realize that the forums attract two types of people: Those with problems and enthusiasts. Many people have joined this forum simply to post about an issue their diesel Cruze has, but it is a disproportionate number to those who have no or few problems. The complaints are of course the most visible. Yes, our cars are not perfect, but we are also guinea pigs in the sense that this was a brand new engine with brand new technology for the US market. I personally think GM did a great job. The biggest issue is dealers who don't understand and know how to properly fix our cars, but they do exist. I am fortunate to have found one.
> 
> If you go to ANY car forum, you will read about nothing but problems with whatever car they are talking about.


3 types....i aint no enthusiast

and how much did the regen cost you? and how much did the monitor cost you?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> 3 types....i aint no enthusiast
> 
> and how much did the regen cost you? and how much did the monitor cost you?


Those are definitely valid points. The first regen happened at 115K miles, and the second at 130K. $400 for both. I got the monitor after the first one and figured out what was going on after the second one, so don't expect to have that issue again. The monitor was about $100 or so. So, yea I did have to put some $$$ into it, but for the average driver 115 K miles comes out to 8-10 years of driving. And if they invest $100 in a monitor, they won't have the regen issues I did. i am still on the original DPF so I don't count that as something needing replaced. And my view is definitely that of an enthusiast. Plus, my expense/experience can help me to educate the community to bring a higher satisfaction level to these cars as they age and get more miles on them. But the bottom line is they are in no way bad cars. 

So, if you are not enthusiast or here to complain, what is category 3?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

magnusson said:


> Multiple People have and Id love to see a video to hear it. No way you could delete the dpf and def without a tune.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...hnical-discussion/57457-diesel-exhaust-2.html


I stand corrected! We have someone that has done the leg work, but nobody willing to volunteer the information.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I need to see some pictures or posts or something. Granted, I haven't been scouring the internet to see if the status has change, but the last I knew, NOBODY has cracked the ECU. And that alone stands in your way of eliminating the emissions controls on our cars.


 Danny5.......... I`m the member that seen an went for a ride in it . it was parked beside my cruze when I went there to get my tune. I asked who`s car it was an they started talking about it. no egr, no dpf, no scr, they put bigger injectors an turbo on it. it was a hot day he started the car with remote, check eng light was off, eng made 300 horse an did it ever go.
the company owned the car an they used it to run for parts or what ever. I asked if they would consider doing this for others an their reply was too small a market to build cheap enough.
if you had the money I`m sure they would do it for anyone. between getting the tune, going for a ride in their cruze an getting a tour of both their buildings an seeing all work they do, my wife an I where there for close to 2 hours. spent the night in indy an next morning headed to Lordstown for the tour.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Those are definitely valid points. The first regen happened at 115K miles, and the second at 130K. $400 for both. I got the monitor after the first one and figured out what was going on after the second one, so don't expect to have that issue again. The monitor was about $100 or so. So, yea I did have to put some $$$ into it, but for the average driver 115 K miles comes out to 8-10 years of driving. And if they invest $100 in a monitor, they won't have the regen issues I did. i am still on the original DPF so I don't count that as something needing replaced. And my view is definitely that of an enthusiast. Plus, my expense/experience can help me to educate the community to bring a higher satisfaction level to these cars as they age and get more miles on them. But the bottom line is they are in no way bad cars.
> 
> So, if you are not enthusiast or here to complain, what is category 3?


a guy that owns a car

and to keep ppl in check :wink:...theses types of forums end up being propoganda sites for the manufacturers....EVERYTHING IS GREAT, NOTHING TO WORRY ABOOT....just lay it out good and bad...moderate the lies, let the truth stand, good or bad.

still on the same DPF, lol....thats like saying youre still on the same engine....YOU SHOULD BE.

i think asking ppl to purchase a 3rd party device to monitor regens to avoid having to go to the dealer and pay for a regen is crazy talk....the point of this car was to convert ppl to diesel...put a light on the gauge cluster or a msg in the DIC, and/or allow for manual regens done by the owner (within parameters)....the lack of all this is either lack of foresight or evil conspiracy to drive service visits....i lean heavy on the lack of foresight


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

I love my CTD, im just disapointed in the emissions system. If it worked correctly i wouldnt be looking for deletes. Unfortunately for a majority IMO it does not function like it was designed. The thought of purchasing a new car in 2015 that you cant drive small trips in the city is foolish. I guess Ill blame Obama


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> a guy that owns a car
> 
> and to keep ppl in check :wink:...theses types of forums end up being propoganda sites for the manufacturers....EVERYTHING IS GREAT, NOTHING TO WORRY ABOOT....just lay it out good and bad...moderate the lies, let the truth stand, good or bad.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. As you've no doubt seen in my previous posts, I lay it out, good and bad. When I have an issue, I call it out. The thing that irks me is when people come on this site and say "all Cruze diesels are awful, hundreds of people can't drive them because they're so bad, the sky is falling!" when that is not at all true. 

I am 100% for GM installing something to better inform people about what's going on with the regen stuff and it would be amazing if they were to allow a manual regen when required. True, some people would not want to be bothered with having to learn new stuff to drive a car. Time will tell how the 2017 variant fares.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Or we could go down VWs road with no DEF etc. and be left with nothing viable at this point. ( and the fix on the horizon ain't looking too good either). No one " wants" all of these things on our car, but again, what's the " viable" alternative? Particularly for us in emissions states? I'm stuck with B11 because Uncle Sam says I have to be. I am stuck with a Def tank , dpf and other things I don't want, but at this point there's no alternatives . Guess I could " hybrid up" and get a Prius then!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I did peek into the Trifecta tune in hopes of pulling out some sort of stock ECU memory.

At the end of the file is an XML doc, encrypted of course. But I now have a little program which will decrypt it and save the file. The XML contains my VIN, some other parameters, and the byte locations for the flash files themselves (there are 4 in this case, ECM and TCM, stock and tune). The structure of the entire file goes something like this HEADER-ECM_Cal-TCM_Cal-ECM_Stock-TCM_Stock-XML

At first thought I figured these were the stock files and I could call it job well done, but sadly I am pretty sure each range of Bytes are all encrypted in some manner which I haven't dissected yet. Doesn't help I'm not sure what I am looking for (does anyone?).

Going forward, making my own version of their program and just adding my own features seems to be the best approach. But that won't be easy. The code is spaghettied to prevent people like me from doing what I am doing.

Ah yes, and if anyone has one of their datalog files, I'd love to attempt at taking those apart.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Along the same lines here.. is it possible to handle *some* emissions issues with an ODBII reader app? If something like low NOx efficiency or poor DEF triggers, could we just use the reader to delete the codes? Kind of a band-aid solution, but maybe it would get rid of those countdowns until it triggers again?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

VtTD said:


> Along the same lines here.. is it possible to handle *some* emissions issues with an ODBII reader app? If something like low NOx efficiency or poor DEF triggers, could we just use the reader to delete the codes? Kind of a band-aid solution, but maybe it would get rid of those countdowns until it triggers again?


I highly doubt they'd have allowed this when developing the system considering it is emissions related. I believe the only way to clear the codes and for example, clean up the DPF and continue on your way, would be to go to a dealer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys have had this model cruzen with the Diesel for over 2 years and now you have finally gotten around to what I would consider a wall with Emissions ......Get with IT and find these Experts in this Field of Diesel Emissions and Figure out what is Possible and Not Possiblle with Respect of Your Firmware and ECM's ...
I am so Blown away ...Spacedout has done more research about that 2.0 Diesel along with the Aisin Transmission and He does not even own 1 ...Sheesh....

Programers ...Diagnostics ....Emissions Controls ....DPF Systems ...............


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Along the same lines here.. is it possible to handle *some* emissions issues with an ODBII reader app? If something like low NOx efficiency or poor DEF triggers, could we just use the reader to delete the codes? Kind of a band-aid solution, but maybe it would get rid of those countdowns until it triggers again?


Are you saying run the factory tune with the emissions equipment removed and just keep clearing the code? I am not sure how long it would go before resetting the code. 


-Brad


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Are you saying run the factory tune with the emissions equipment removed and just keep clearing the code? I am not sure how long it would go before resetting the code.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Nah, I'm not referring to a tune. I'm just saying when the CEL comes up, and the countdown, just clear the code to get rid of the CEL and maybe the countdown. If it's possible to do that.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had DPF full message and could not reset the code. Each time I did, it would immediately come back. I suspect the emissions codes are not clearable with a simple OBD2 reader.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I had DPF full message and could not reset the code. Each time I did, it would immediately come back. I suspect the emissions codes are not clearable with a simple OBD2 reader.


 It sounds like the the code was being cleared in this case, but the condition for setting the code was still there, so the light came right back on. Although, if a DIC message is triggered, you may be correct in stating that it can't be cleared with a code reader. I am not sure though
As you probably know, certain conditions have to be met for the ecm to run a diagnostic test on a system. Some systems are checked continuously and others maybe once a drive cycle or less. 


-Brad


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I had DPF full message and could not reset the code. Each time I did, it would immediately come back. I suspect the emissions codes are not clearable with a simple OBD2 reader.


Once you hit 32 grams of soot, you're screwed. I assume you had to go to the dealer to have a manual regen?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I had DPF full message and could not reset the code. Each time I did, it would immediately come back. I suspect the emissions codes are not clearable with a simple OBD2 reader.


Right, that I'd expect because it is probably continuously monitoring the DPF, but for some other things, like NOx quality.. I think it's generally a sensor issue that triggers that so if the sensor is going a little haywire, maybe the CEL gets triggered, you can clear it and then it doesn't get triggered again for a while. Just a thought though.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm, look what I found.


Too bad I'm not exactly proficient at this sort of thing.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

*xhex*

I have not had to decipher hex since college, it led me here, looks like temp. monitor possibly...

removed- one w ww.ti.com/product/tmp112-q1/description]TMP112-Q1 | Digital Output | Local Temperature Sensors | Description & parametrics[/url]

-LS


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> Once you hit 32 grams of soot, you're screwed. I assume you had to go to the dealer to have a manual regen?


Correct. 

And the reason I think the code never cleared is that in the 5-10 seconds the cel was out, full power was never restored to the car.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

To recap what I've done, the Trifecta Tune completely flashes your ECM and TCM. This means the stock files, the memory which is flashed in, has to be in the .TRTX they give you. Of course, it was encrypted to ****, encrypted again, and compressed. No matter, in the end I got 5 files. 1 XML, 1 stock_ecm, 1 stock_tcm, 1 calibrated_ecm, and 1 calibrated_tcm.

Of course there could be even more silly processing, but this is the evidence I have for saying the files I have are actually the ECU memory files.

Take the stock_ecm for example.

1. It is exactly 2^22 Bytes (that is like, a really round number, typical of ECU memory. Considering the files were encrypted and compressed it is almost IMPOSSIBLE for that to happen if you screwed up.
2. winOLS (program for editing ECU memory, essence of tuning) loves it. Gives 700 potential maps (most of which are probably worthless). It knows it is the Bosch EDC17CP47 (E47 for short). It also has a matching checksum, but that costs $$$.
3. The file even looks typical. It has a bunch of jumbled garbage, and then two collections of data where all your parameters are stored..

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks luck a duck; must be a duck. What I have is equivalent to if I read the memory of my own ECM (near impossible on the Cruze).


The next step you would think is to just change what you want and be done. But because the E47 is so rare, there is no mapping for this ECM. This means you have to make your own, which is not easy, and frankly I don't know if I have the will to map it myself. To those who aren't following, the solution to disabling emissions relies on modifying these files.

If anyone is interested in getting the files for themselves, send me a PM. I do ask that you own the Trifecta tune, seeing as I pulled it from that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally, somebody who can actually back up what they say about coding.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Finally, somebody who can actually back up what they say about coding.


I like to be transparent. I still have no idea what I'm doing. Frankly it was by some act of a higher power how I managed to dissect the mess that is Smart Assembly.

The only people who 100% claimed flashing support for the Diesel Cruze is EFI Live. I'm not even sure how you can go from the bins I have to something EFI Live will understand. **** I'm still not even confident with the files I have. All I can really say is they look how I expected them to. If they are wrong it could brick the ECU if I attempt a flash. I certainly do not need or want to deal with that. 

There's also the problem of dissecting the file itself. I believe I found an address responsible for 'switching the dpf on and off'. I have no idea what that entails and if more work is needed. I was only able to find a few collection of maps I understood.

Frankly I am probably throwing in the towel. There is software you can get which will help decipher the files, and make sure you aren't about to brick your ECU. But then we are looking at $5,000 plus for the suite of stuff you would want to have.


I COULD release the stock files and hope someone picks up the tab. But remember I did get them from Trifecta. That does not mean they own them though, technically GM or Bosch owns them. Still, I'd feel pretty bad.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I like to be transparent. I still have no idea what I'm doing. Frankly it was by some act of a higher power how I managed to dissect the mess that is Smart Assembly.
> 
> The only people who 100% claimed flashing support for the Diesel Cruze is EFI Live. I'm not even sure how you can go from the bins I have to something EFI Live will understand. **** I'm still not even confident with the files I have. All I can really say is they look how I expected them to. If they are wrong it could brick the ECU if I attempt a flash. I certainly do not need or want to deal with that.
> 
> ...


I don't know how many people out there could do anything with them. There was one guy on here a while back that claimed to be able to write any and all code for our cars at will, but when pressed for proof/examples/something other than smoke and mirrors, basically when I called his bluff he got all butthurt and scurried off with his tail between his legs. You, on the other hand really sound like you have a clue and are modest about it. Unfortunately there's probably not a huge market out there for whatever you might be able to do. I would consider paying for a way to be able to do a manual regen, but then again I believe I have figured out how to prevent the need for one since getting my scangauge and learning what to watch for.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I like to be transparent. I still have no idea what I'm doing. Frankly it was by some act of a higher power how I managed to dissect the mess that is Smart Assembly.


 You are definitely on to something! There isn't anyone else in the group that has been able to get this far. 
It's too bad that the market is so small and there isn't much help out there. There are a lot of owners that act interested in doing something like this but only a few are willing to do so and even fewer willing to put their money where their mouth is and pay for it. 


-Brad


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> You are definitely on to something! There isn't anyone else in the group that has been able to get this far.
> It's too bad that the market is so small and there isn't much help out there. There are a lot of owners that act interested in doing something like this but only a few are willing to do so and even fewer willing to put their money where their mouth is and pay for it.


Money is just the beginning of it.

Good news is the checksums for my file do indeed check out(according to EFI Live, only available source) AND I would have a green light to flash. Unfortunately I don't actually own a flash scan or even an Autocal. SO that'll be the next step. I could flash it with some other tools but I don't necessarily trust a true full flash those want to do.

I'm also not entirely sure how protection with EFI Live works, but this should be a 100% unlocked file with no VIN or Serial Number attached (to the EFI Live part anyway). If someone is really daring, they can load it into their Autocal they got from Fleece and maybe see if it works 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1G4P68q0FbjLVpjUnpJYWVkV1k/view

That may be a bad idea. The actual file it would flash would contain my VIN, and there is no way you can change that currently.

ALSO if possible, can someone read Fleece's stock tune(or any EFI Live based tune) from their Autocal with the EFI Live tool and just verify this. This should be the first menu that pops up if you double click. (I have no idea if you can access it with a locked tune)



Description Part# Checksum

Boot Software 12658789 $12C46DB3

Main OS 12662377 $59480CE8

Engine 12672167 $5BEADCBD

Engine Operation 12672168 $819205E5


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Money is just the beginning of it.
> 
> Good news is the checksums for my file do indeed check out(according to EFI Live, only available source) AND I would have a green light to flash. Unfortunately I don't actually own a flash scan or even an Autocal. SO that'll be the next step. I could flash it with some other tools but I don't necessarily trust a true full flash those want to do.
> 
> ...


Too cool. I snagged a copy just for posterity lol


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

This general area is allegedly responsible for a sort of switch in a lot of vehicles with the EDC17 ECU. Only problem is in those vehicles it is simply 00 00 00 00 01 01 whereas here it is 00 00 00 1A 01 01..... Switching those to 0s might switch off the dpf (or part of it). So in file A they are arranged 1A 00 00 and in file B it is 00 00 00. They are also modified slightly to keep the checksums valid. Other than that, they are bone stock.

Link for EFI Live: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1G4P68q0FbjYVBMTVdvT0FJQUU/view?usp=sharing

Should go without saying, flash at your own risk.

At this point I believe I have done enough mapping to maybe start actually tuning. It's also possible I could disable the EGR by giving it impossible data. I still have no idea what to do with the DEF system. Either way I'm taking a bit of hiatus from this stuff so that will be for later.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> This general area is allegedly responsible for a sort of switch in a lot of vehicles with the EDC17 ECU. Only problem is in those vehicles it is simply 00 00 00 00 01 01 whereas here it is 00 00 00 1A 01 01..... Switching those to 0s might switch off the dpf (or part of it). So in file A they are arranged 1A 00 00 and in file B it is 00 00 00. They are also modified slightly to keep the checksums valid. Other than that, they are bone stock.
> 
> Link for EFI Live: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1G4P68q0FbjYVBMTVdvT0FJQUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


okay so what happens when time comes for emission test, are u going to put everything back together?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pacolino said:


> okay so what happens when time comes for emission test, are u going to put everything back together?


There are status codes you can read through the OBD 2 which will tell you DPF Failed or something. Those could be problems, but I believe I can make them show something else. It won't be PASS but more like Not Applicable.

Visual Checks probably won't matter. A mostly stock tune should run lean enough where black smoke is impossible even without the emissions equipment.

If you have any more tests than that (California) then I have no idea how you are going to pass. I've never had an emissions test so I can't really speak. In a lot of states that have tests, like PA I believe, vehicles under a certain weight are exempt to most portions of the test. Regardless of your local laws, the first rule of being deleted is to not talk about it. As far as anyone else is concerned, the vehicle is the exact same way it was when you drove it off the lot.

Of course this is for off road use only


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Well...I'm in Ontario, Canada, not sure what emissions apply here for passenger car diesels, I have to check it but in a long run I'm really interested in this project.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Well...I'm in Ontario, Canada, not sure what emissions apply here for passenger car diesels, I have to check it but in a long run I'm really interested in this project.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I don't think Canada has much for laws. For anything for that matter.

In my mind, the term Eco Diesel is the biggest sham in the world. Here are the pros and cons of having vs not having the stuff on your vehicle. 

No equipment.

+30 to 50% better fuel economy 
+Less CO2
- More NOx
- More CO (maybe)
- More Soot or other Hydrocarbons

The Emissions Equipment Works

+ Less soot and Hydrocarbons
+ Alot less NOx
+ Less CO (again not sure)
- A lot more CO2
- More fuel used (which makes more CO2)


So it's really a battle of harmful pollutants vs CO2. In a densely populated area, these harmful pollutants are a problem and you should be ashamed for running a delete. 

But in a fairly rural area? The equipment is just a waste of resources and (no hard evidence, it doesn't exist) may even cause more global warming with the amount of CO2 it puts out.


So pick your poision. I just wish more research was done considering it's kind of a big deal.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

It looks that they take it seriously here 'cause i just received a letter yesterday from GM Canada saying that "my car is involved in a Emissions Recall 15594" , this is new not sure if you folks are aware about it, this is for some 2015 cruze diesels, there is a thread regarding this issue.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I don't think Canada has much for laws. For anything for that matter.
> 
> In my mind, the term Eco Diesel is the biggest sham in the world. Here are the pros and cons of having vs not having the stuff on your vehicle.
> 
> ...


And don't forget the global impact of the emissions equipment itself from manufacturing of it (lots of rare earth metals which is dominated by the chinese) and all the greenhouse gasses produced by the extra manufacturing and trucking of the DEF itself.

I could give two craps about the soot part of the equation. I bet you they could make some sort of SCR system that lowers NOx levels which allowing the engine to breath properly getting the mileage it should and running as lean as possible. The DPF and EGR frankly piss me off. The 500HP cummins ISX in my tri-axle at work is a 2007 model which has heavy EGR but was the last year before DPF's were added. By just disabling EGR you gain 1MPG instantly. That is a ton in the trucking world where it only avg. around 4.6MPG with a full load right now. That's 21% more money in the operator's pocket every tankful AND 21% LESS non-renewable finite resource burned per tank for the same amount of work.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Now if someone supplied me with a deleted Duramax file, I would be well on my way.

Otherwise, I have the alleged switch that will probably just cause the engine to blow. I can also disable codes... There's the stupid pressure sensor map... That's about it. If it's not enough... Well... It would take alot of amphetamines to figure out my own solution. If I did that I'd have to charge something ludicrous like 2,000 dollars just to keep myself sane.

So go get me that deleted file someone


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a couple of buddies who have efi on their duramax powered trucks, when I see them I'll ask them about the tunes.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Blown79ta said:


> I have a couple of buddies who have efi on their duramax powered trucks, when I see them I'll ask them about the tunes.


I am interested too, thanks.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Blown79ta said:


> I have a couple of buddies who have efi on their duramax powered trucks, when I see them I'll ask them about the tunes.


I doubt they'd have them. If it was that easy I would have them already. When EFI reads the ECM it converts it into an encrypted form to prevent people from doing precisely what I'm doing now.

EFI Live is also the only tool in the world capable of reading the ECM in this manner.

The other option is to get a Magic Motor Sport's MagPro kit or something equivelent which will run around 6,000 or something silly. Then you would need to take the ECM out and go all doctor to get a copy of the _real_ basefiles.

I'm not sure how the method to delete a Duramax was even discovered. Disassembling the OS? Good ******* luck mate. I am calling corporate espionage. Someone is leaking information at GM.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I doubt they'd have them. If it was that easy I would have them already. When EFI reads the ECM it converts it into an encrypted form to prevent people from doing precisely what I'm doing now.
> 
> EFI Live is also the only tool in the world capable of reading the ECM in this manner.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't doubt corporate espionage one bit. I bet you some of the engineers hate the method of pollution control they have to use as much as the people using it but have no other option due to big government's regulations obviously.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I wouldn't doubt corporate espionage one bit. I bet you some of the engineers hate the method of pollution control they have to use as much as the people using it but have no other option due to big government's regulations obviously.


And maybe I'm wrong. But the US ranks last by far in vehicle tuning for new vehicles. Which is incredible because we probably do the most tuning per person. If I had to hazard a guess as to why it's because the only people who know how to tune in the US did it in the 90s and have no desire to learn post 2006 vehicles. Can't blame them.

Meanwhile, Europe and other countries lagged behind. All they know is the new stuff. However, the general European tuning community is incompetent to **** (take offense because it's true). The only reason why they are able to tune their vehicles is because VW leaks documents that tell you what EVERY SINGLE BIT does in these files. If they didn't have these, they would be in the exact situation we are with the Cruze for 95% of the vehicles. There are a few smart bunch who provide services to people like EFI Live, but we will only see this with high volume vehicles. 

Speaking of EFI Live. I hate it. Anyone who asks for help on the forums will get **** on. EFI Live is suppose to be an easy to use platform for beginners. And now it's turned into some 'Expert' tool where the only way to learn it is to have 4 years prior experience before getting experience.

And I'm just like, lol, get on my level plebeians.


----------

